# Traditional herping... er hunting!



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2011)

I was lucky enough to go turtle hunting on the flood plain in my community last night. These are _Chelodina rugosa, _Northern Long Necks.

Finding them is alot like crabbing. We used what the locals call a 'goopa' which is Aboriginal English for crow bar, it's a long peice of iron with a wooden handle. You walk through the mud poking around the weeds and water until you hear the hollow thud of the turtle's shell. Once you've found one you hold it down with your goopa, so it doesn't swim away, and dig it out. 

I found two big ones (way bigger than any pet ones i've seen), which is supposed to be pretty good for your first time. We have kept them all for tomorrow when we are having culture day events. They sure look delicious!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice haul Gordo; people in Arnhem certainly have a great asset in all thoughs floodplains! I've never seen a haul that big in the East Kimberley ( freshwater turtle is usually only caught on line as a by catch of fishing).

Is this the first time you've tried freshwater turtle? I'm assuming it is, otherwise you wouldn't be saying how much your looking forward to it. Depends how it's cooked, I guess?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't eaten any reptile except for croc yet, i've caught sea turtle before but haven't eaten them. I am looking forward to trying it, i heard it is like mud flavoured stringy chicken lol. Looks like alot but there was about 20 of us out turtle hunting, the ladies were carrying maybe another 5 or 10 on top of that.


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 15, 2011)

EEEWWWW! I could never eat a turtle! :? The only meat i can stomach is chicken & some seafood. I used to eat 'red meat', however after being 'tricked' into eating emu at a family bbq, & spending the next hour throwing up, i cant even put it near my mouth anymore! Great find though all the same!


----------



## Ships (Sep 15, 2011)

Blasphemy!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 15, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I am looking forward to trying it, i heard it is like mud flavoured stringy chicken lol.



That would be my assessment down to a tee! I'd be interested to know what you think.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 15, 2011)

poor little guys, least they come in their own frypan.. lol still sucks they have to die


----------



## Freebird11 (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to add some points about the turtles: 


This species was described in 1890 by John Ogilby of material collected in northern Queensland. Since then several other species have been synonymised with it, including the latest and kuchlingi seibenrocki Macrochelodina Macrochelodina. The former has been demonstrated both in morphology and electrophoresis to be identical, the latter was based on a single specimen of dubious origin. 

In the wild this species is found in lowlands and across northern Australia and southern New Guinea. It has been shown to be able to nest under the water, but is also likely to nest in the most typical patterns, especially in New Guinea. 

The turtle feeds mainly nocturnally in nature, eating a variety of crustaceans, molluscs and fish. It is very quiet and recesses can be found on the banks of the River and into the roots of Pandanus. 

The photo was taken by Paul Vander Schouw and a new form of rough Macrochelodina Guinea. The original description of the species (Ogilby, 1890) can be found in the literature section on this site. 

Distinguish between New Guinea and Australia are possible, although it is very difficult and unreliable. It is also possible distinguiish between eastern and western populations of Australia and was considered possible that the Northern Territory and Queensland forms also may have represented different species, this has been shown to be incorrect. 

This species seems OK, as long as water quality, high pH and attention to diet is maintained. This is a voracous feeder and grows quickly (too quickly in case of an inadequate diet given) requires a tropical setting. World Chelonian Trust to see caresheets on this species.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 15, 2011)

Freebird11 said:


> I want to add some points about the turtles:
> 
> 
> This species was described in 1890 by John Ogilby of material collected in northern Queensland. Since then several other species have been synonymised with it, including the latest and kuchlingi seibenrocki Macrochelodina Macrochelodina. The former has been demonstrated both in morphology and electrophoresis to be identical, the latter was based on a single specimen of dubious origin.
> ...



You wouldn't have copy and pasted this would you?


----------



## longqi (Sep 15, 2011)

I was designer of a hydroponics system using fish waste to grow veges and herbs
Next step was to feed waste veges and fish to these turtles and export them to China

The rings they made us start jumping through meant we pulled the plug on that end of it

Eaten straight out of a billabong these are very ordinary
But flushed for a few days in 7 to 10% salt water they are delicious


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2011)

That is a very good description of a what it tasted like longqi! Rather ordinary with a very strong smell lol.

The pig i cooked in a ground oven was a much better choice for my guts lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 16, 2011)

Ew. Give me grass to eat any old day!

Good hunting tho , you think they could catch me a legal adult female filesnake??? <3


----------



## longqi (Sep 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That is a very good description of a what it tasted like longqi! Rather ordinary with a very strong smell lol.
> 
> The pig i cooked in a ground oven was a much better choice for my guts lol.



Hangi Pig
Yummy stuff

Remember the difference between sea caught barra and landlocked ones from dams etc
Same with Jacks etc
That is why flushing them out is so important
Got to get rid of the yucky stuff
10% salt water for one week and try one again
No muddy taste or that swamp smell
But still a bit stringy


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh man, i ate it at about 10 this morning and i can still smell it on myself. Bloody disgusting! I guess that'll teach me!


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Oh man, i ate it at about 10 this morning and i can still smell it on myself. Bloody disgusting! I guess that'll teach me!



:lol: u should have made a doco.... 'how turtles get revenge'! I would have been hurling all day!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2011)

You can smell it on the kids when the next morning when they're in class. I always thought it was just cause they didn't shower properly lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Oh man, i ate it at about 10 this morning and i can still smell it on myself. Bloody disgusting! I guess that'll teach me!



Ha Ha Ha Ha ..... that'll learn ya!

If you ever get a chance to try Green Turtle, it tastes like prime steak (no fishy, stringy taste/feel) and I'd highly recommend it, just don't get any of the lime green fat on your skin, hair or clothes as you'll stink for a week!! I was cleaning the inside of a large shell for a mate once and thought I'd take a shortcut by washing it against a small wave in the shallows...ERR WRONG! The wave sent the fat all over me and the kids were calling me "fat head" for a week.


----------

